# upper brace/scrap graphite or fiberglass?



## Skeet6 (Feb 19, 2008)

I need a new upper brace (between the steering blocks) on an old RC10LS (super speedway). I know I can fabricate one easy enough, (it kinda looks like a popsicle stick with a hole on each end...) but can't see paying 30 bucks for a sheet of graphite or glass with which to do so. Can anyone help me out? perhaps having one or a similar piece of material that I can form to fit? thanks!!!
Mike


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Try BRP  He has some blue fiberglass 3/32"


----------



## Skeet6 (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks! (who's BRP) was that Bud's back in the old days?
Mike


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

That's Bud! He used the fiberglass on his 1/18 cars. He had a thread on the micro and mini section, you can find him there.
Wayne


----------

